# Pregnant guinea pig.



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello, my guinea pig become pregnant on either the 16/17th April, which makes her either 51 or 52 days pregnant. This is her 3rd pregnancy.

Anyways.. She is bigger than she has ever been before, eating and drinking loads and doesn't want to much unless she has too!

I've noticed that there's a slight gap in her pelvic bones. Should there be a gap this early?

Jack.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

It sounds like she'll be having a large litter which do tend to come earlier than smaller litters.

Just keep an eye on her and make sure she's got a quiet area and no stress especially this close and if she shows any sign of distress or stops eating then get her to the vets asap x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Poor girl, hopefully this is her last litter?

If she seems to be eating okay, hopefully all is well, if worried speak to your vet.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh it is deffo her last litter! 
She is huge bless her i have been feeding her a lot of fruit and vetegables and she is eating them all straight away.

I've noticed that she is has been doing little poo's now (Sorry if it's too much information) Which means they are close? well this is what i have been told in the past anyway.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh she's definately close! Not too much fruit though, a bit of citrus fruit is good for pregnant cavies but too much can make her put on weight which will be hard on her joints x


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, she is mainly on cucumber as she loves this. 
I can fit a finger between her pelvic bones now.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Jck17 said:


> Yes, she is mainly on cucumber as she loves this.
> I can fit a finger between her pelvic bones now.


Cucumber is really good, mine all love it too and I love giving it to them as it makes the house smell all cucumbery 

Keep us updated - I'd say a day maybe 2 at most x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Still a bit early for my liking. Mine always go to nearer the 65-70 days. 

How long ago was her last litter? If you have bred back to back or close then her pelvic ligaments may not have had the chance to go back to normal.

Combined with that and depending on the amount of exercise She gets, there may have still been a gap before She conceived.

One of my girls has just given birth for the first time and her pelvic gap was a good thumb width wide a couple of days before she laboured.

Are you feeling from top or bottom?

Regarding cucumbers....... she will need a good extra source of vitamin c. Cucumbers are great for hot days as are cooling and piggies enjoy them. A few slices as a treat is Ok but they contain no goodness in them at all as they are mainly water.

She needs a good supply of vitamin c veggies.

Do you have pics of her?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Just looked at your previous posts, this isn't the same cavie that was pregnant beginning of April is it??

I didn't even think of it til the above poster mentioned it as assumed with it being her 3rd litter that you were a hobby breeder and at least kind of knew what you was doing?

Back to back breeding can be really dangerous for a sow so if its the same one please please please seperate the male now before she has them or she will just get pregnant over and over

As for cucumbers -as above pressumed the op knew to feed a variety and not just cucumber alone, they are fab for this warmer weather as they help give them extra fluids they need while the warm weather is here but obviously cucumber alone wouldn't be enough vit c especially for a pregnant cavie.

Time wise I think I've added a few days by mistake! Looking again it would make her about 54-55 days? which the timescale for a healthy birth is 59 -70 days so it would make her a little early but hopefully she'll hold onto them a few more days at least x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Just looked at your previous posts, this isn't the same cavie that was pregnant beginning of April is it??
> 
> I didn't even think of it til the above poster mentioned it as assumed with it being her 3rd litter that you were a hobby breeder and at least kind of knew what you was doing?
> 
> ...


Hopefully (fingers crossed) as the OP said in their opening post that this was this girls last litter the male has been permantly removed.

I too hope this isn't the same sow......surely not


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh no this isn't that same guinea pig! 
This is one my friend has asked me too look after, i've only had her in my house for a few weeks, and i'm just going by the dates that she's told me.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mmmmmm.... some posts have dissappeared

So She was deliberatly mated the 3rd time then passed to you

Are you keeping her or is She going back to the original owner?

What breed is She? As you seem to be dead cert on the days she was mated I would most definatly up her vitamin c as she hopefully will go a little longer.



When She does deliver do not forget to seperate the boars from her at 3/4 weeks as they can impregnate her, also keep any males away from her as She will become fertile within hours of giving birth.

YHow old is the sow?

.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, my friend just asked me if i wanted her. She hasn't told me about the previous pregnancies or anything. So i have no idea how many she had or anything. I will be keeping her, i have 3 other females outside so she will settle in with them nicely, she's in a seperate cage atm though.

I believe she is nearly 2, but i will have to double check that.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jck17 said:


> Yes, my friend just asked me if i wanted her. She hasn't told me about the previous pregnancies or anything. So i have no idea how many she had or anything. I will be keeping her, i have 3 other females outside so she will settle in with them nicely, she's in a seperate cage atm though.
> 
> I believe she is nearly 2, but i will have to double check that.


If your friend told you the dates She was mated and that it was her 3rd pregnancy then I would have thought She would have told you about the last pregnancies and how Mother pig coped, how many pups and whether they survived etc.

I would get on to her and get as much information as possible.

Friends talk eh so surely She would want you to know for the welfare of the sow.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

You're telling me, it's frustrating. Don't worry i will keep pestering her. Aha


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Jck17 said:


> Oh no this isn't that same guinea pig!
> This is one my friend has asked me too look after, i've only had her in my house for a few weeks, and i'm just going by the dates that she's told me.


Oh well thats a slight relief, how long ago was this ones last litter do you know?

Yes keep pestering your friend, the more you know the more you can be prepared x


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

According too my friend she last gave birth back in December and had a little of 5 x


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello again. So she is 59 days pregnant now..
A few hours ago i noticed that she was sat there and it looked as though she was rocking slightly. And she has been quite vocal tonight. I went back in about 10 minutes ago and she lifted her back end into the air then sat back down.

Does this mean she will go into labour soon? 
Is 59 days still too early?

Thanks.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

How are things? Has she had them yet? 59 days is just in the safe time frame but would prefer her to go an extra day or so at least x


----------

